# Can a 92fs 9mm barrel be installed on a 96fs 40 cal. Brigadier



## Brigadier96 (Feb 21, 2014)

Would like to know if it is possible and safe to install a 92FS 9mm barrel on a 96FS 40 cal. Brigadier. If possible what ALL do I need to acquire in order to accomplish this task? Would like to have the capabilities to shoot both 9mm and 40 cal. in my Brigadier 96FS as the 9mm ammo is cheaper.

I am new to this forum and handguns so I hope I am entering my question in the proper locations to receive any replies/advise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I dont think so. I think you need a conversion barrel. The 9mm has a different diameter barrel, typically, and the barrel hood is a different size. A conversion barrel from Lone Wolf or other will fix both of those issues.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, sure can. Just need the barrel and locking block. .40 mag's should work in 9mm as well, if not use 9mm mags.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

With the cartridge base diameter difference, don't you need a new slide too?

I remember the old Jericho in .41 Action Express had the dual barrels but the .41AE had a trimmed base to fit the 9mm bolt face.


Perhaps you can shoot a 9mm from a .40 frame but not the other way around.


----------

